# EMD Cinema Walthamstow



## crazyjon (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm doing wrong on this but i think this needs to be seen as never seen any pictures of this place on any of the urban exploration sites yet heres what i found just searching the web on it http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626102321096/


----------



## Speed (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the heads up, il check it out..


----------

